# 가스 - also "gasoline"?



## Anatoli

One of textbooks I used has 가스 in the sense of "gasoline", "petrol" (가솔린). I couldn't find this sense in any dictionary. Is that right? I wonder if this is a mistake in the book or 가스 = 가솔린 in some cases?


----------



## lmwanttosleep

I think "gas" is the correct meaning. I found some websites that said "가스 = gas".


----------



## Anatoli

lmwanttosleep said:


> I think "gas" is the correct meaning. I found some websites that said "가스 = gas".


Thank you but you're stating the obvious. Yes, 가스 = gas (regular sense). My question is, if it's not clear that 가스 also means "petrol", "gasoline", "gas" (American English). Is it *also* a synonym for 가솔린 and 휘발유 or that would be wrong? Is 가솔린 ever abbreviated to 가스?


----------



## Go_Yunu

Anatoli said:


> Thank you but you're stating the obvious. Yes, 가스 = gas (regular sense). My question is, if it's not clear that 가스 also means "petrol", "gasoline", "gas" (American English). Is it *also* a synonym for 가솔린 and 휘발유 or that would be wrong? Is 가솔린 ever abbreviated to 가스?


Im korean, and as i know that usually, "petrol, gasoline" which are words mean fuel for car, train, plane..., in korean 기름
ex) Let's get some gas = 기름 좀 넣자


----------



## Anatoli

Go_Yunu said:


> Im korean, and as i know that usually, "petrol, gasoline" which are words mean fuel for car, train, plane..., in korean 기름
> ex) Let's get some gas = 기름 좀 넣자


Thank you for providing a synonym but it still doesn't answer my question.


----------



## ezfeel

I am Korean.
Gas (가스 in Korean pronunciation) in Englsih usually means gasoline (가솔린), but Koreans do not use 가스 in that way.  In Korean, 가스 means any type of chemical, biological or industrial aerosol matters.  Except for some Koreans who have a good understanding on English, no Korean would consider 가스 =가솔린.  Even for those who know the difference, they would never use 가스 for 가솔린.  If someone used 가스 for 가솔린, he/she just mixed up the idea from English, but expressed it in written Korean only as gas sounds 가스 in Korean.  I am not sure if I made myself clear as my English isn't good enough.


----------



## Anatoli

Thank you very much for your answer! It’s very clear now.


----------

